# Hauling Kayaks with your RV



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Ok, so when we go to the coast fishing, usually San Luis Pass, I haul the 5th wheel with my F350 , and Hookem-Gal hauls the Boatright with her Tacoma. We don't always take the boat, and I like to kayak too, so when we don't take the boat, we just take one truck and the 5th wheel and would like to haul a kayak somehow without taking the other truck. Do any of y'all rig up your trucks to haul a 13 foot kayak with a 5th wheel or do you put the kayak on top of the 5th wheel. Never done it and just wondering who all does it and how y'all did it. Thanks.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

My 5th wheel is a toy hauler, so kayaks (and just about anything and everything else) go inside. If you don't have a toy hauler, inside your trailer is still the cheapest and easiest. The wife may want you to clean the kayaks up a little bit.


----------



## dhingle (Feb 10, 2006)

*Kayak transport*

I tow my 5th wheel with a dodge 3/4 ton crew cab. I have 2 12' kayaks that I carry on roof of truck. I have rhino rack base and kayak saddles, tie them so that rear of yak is even with toolbox in bed of truck and tie bow of yaks to hooks on front bumper. No problems turning or backing the camper in.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't have a Toy Hauler, and putting the Kayak inside the camper ain't gonna happen, so my options are either on the truck or on the RV. These are pics off the internet of different set ups. Haven't decided which one to go with yet. I didn't mention, we also go to other places without the boat, where I would like to take the Kayak out (where we don't take the boat), like Lake of the Pines, or in Arkansas at Beaver Lake and Lake Ouchita.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

dhingle said:


> I tow my 5th wheel with a dodge 3/4 ton crew cab. I have 2 12' kayaks that I carry on roof of truck. I have rhino rack base and kayak saddles, tie them so that rear of yak is even with toolbox in bed of truck and tie bow of yaks to hooks on front bumper. No problems turning or backing the camper in.


dhingle, I'm leaning toward your setup. The first pic looks like your set up from your description and that would work. I have a LWB and 8ft bed with a regular 5th wheel hitch not a slider, so that set up should work.


----------



## dhingle (Feb 10, 2006)

Yes, that's basically my set up. I bought my rack and cradles at rack warehouse.com. Thought I had a pic but can't find it. I've pulled with the yaks on top to Caddo lake, Big Bend and fixing to go to Arizona for a couple weeks. All from Galveston. No problems so far.


----------



## atexan (Jun 26, 2014)

I bought a Darby Roof Turbo Rack and a No Limits Extended Hitch to carry a canoe on my pickup. I put the extender in the rear but I don't see why you couldn't move it to the front as long as you have a hitch receiver in the front bumper.


----------



## INDIANAINTEXAS (Nov 12, 2006)

If you haven't done it already please don't put any holes in the roof material to install anything bigger heavier than a satalite dish. The roofs are not made to accomidate added stress. The TPO or rubber roofs are very susceptible to leaking and the more holes-stress-walking on will increase the possibility of leaks. The only way I'd do it would be to run the kayaks forward off the cab onto a yoke off the front of the truck.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Hauling Kayaks with Truck and 5th Wheel*



INDIANAINTEXAS said:


> If you haven't done it already please don't put any holes in the roof material to install anything bigger heavier than a satalite dish. The roofs are not made to accomidate added stress. The TPO or rubber roofs are very susceptible to leaking and the more holes-stress-walking on will increase the possibility of leaks. The only way I'd do it would be to run the kayaks forward off the cab onto a yoke off the front of the truck.


Thanks for your input. Agree with you 100%. I had already decided long ago NOT to drill through the roof, and after more research and hearing and seeing what others do figured out it is not a good idea to put a kayak on top of the 5th wheel either. I already replaced my roof once and I take darn good care of it. As I stated in a previous post, I like the truck rooftop extended out to a yoke better. Just wanted to know what others do here.


----------

